# Assign #38: Weather



## Corry (Jan 18, 2006)

This weeks assignment is weather!!!!  This shouldn't be hard, we all have SOME kind of weather happening outside!  



Remember to read the RULES before you post!!! Photos posted in the assignments threads are to be NEW PHOTOS taken for the assignment ONLY!

If you have a photo that fits the theme, but was taken before this assignment was posted, please post them in the existing weather themed threads.  If it doesn't fit into any of the following weather themes, feel free to create a new thread! 


Autumn and winter and ice and snow theme 

Storms theme


----------



## Joerocket (Jan 20, 2006)

Just a few Canadians building an igloo! The night this shot was taken was the biggest blizzard of this winter, I thought the shot was garbage but then this thread came out so I thought I'd share. I took a few pics that night but most were unrecognizable cuz of all the snow falling.







I've got an after shot somewhere but I can't seem to find it. I'll keep looking.

-Joe


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 21, 2006)

Sure wish I had some interesting weather going on................I think sunny weather is pretty boring


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yea same here with the boring weather. Just wait until spring for me. I'll give you some great shots then.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2006)

want weather? 
...shot this morning 

(oh, i just noticed the tilt... never mind it)


----------



## NatsTheScarecrow (Jan 21, 2006)

After an uneventful month of January we had a cool snow storm last night... so this morning I went out in the backyard and took some photos-



























And this one of me was just for fun.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 24, 2006)

Ooo! I have to get out and shoot. I SO missed the boat on Sunday morning, when we had a frost storm. Everything looked like infrared photography...but I was late for church. *curses!* So I didn't capture ANY of it!!! I will try to do a better job keeping my eyes open and having my camera handy!


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 25, 2006)

We, too, had some sort of weather today... tried to capture it either without flash or with flash, don't know if any of it worked...


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 4, 2006)

*Talk About Blue Skies





*


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 9, 2006)

This morning... :roll:


























And here I was thinking we were finally going towards spring, maybe ... well, I had HOPED so, at least. :er:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 17, 2006)

Today was a record breaking 85 degrees F. Now here it is 12:30am and its freezing cold. Here's some of the clouds associated with the front. 

1. Clouds to the west






2. Clouds to the east where the storms where.


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Mar 13, 2006)

Some lightning for ya
1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

